# They'll remember you John Ottman sheet music



## Mark Stothard (Mar 12, 2022)

Does anyone know where I can get the full score to this beautiful piece of music please?


----------



## chrissiddall (Mar 29, 2022)

Mark Stothard said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the full score to this beautiful piece of music please?



Hi Mark,

Totally agree that this setting of Goethe's "Wanderer's Nightsong" is achingly beautiful. The sheet music is not commercially available...yet. Valkyrie has been on my hit list for engraving on my live stream series for some time now and will very likely be happening on Sunday 17th April (I do one per week - this week is Bernard Herrmann's "7th Voyage of Sinbad"). Shortly afterwards I will make the score available on SheetMusicPlus. Will post a link to it here as soon as it's live.

Meanwhile, if you want to check out some past episodes or other content, please head over to www.youtube.com/c/chrissiddallmusic


----------



## chrissiddall (Mar 29, 2022)

(For reference):

Über allen Gipfeln
Ist Ruh,
In allen Wipfeln
Spürest du
Kaum einen Hauch;
Die Vögelein schweigen im Walde.
Warte nur, balde
Ruhest du auch.

O’er all the hilltops
Is quiet now,
In all the treetops
Hearest thou
Hardly a breath;
The birds are asleep in the trees:
Wait, soon like these
Thou too shalt rest.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Mar 29, 2022)

chrissiddall said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Totally agree that this setting of Goethe's "Wanderer's Nightsong" is achingly beautiful. The sheet music is not commercially available...yet. Valkyrie has been on my hit list for engraving on my live stream series for some time now and will very likely be happening on Sunday 17th April (I do one per week - this week is Bernard Herrmann's "7th Voyage of Sinbad"). Shortly afterwards I will make the score available on SheetMusicPlus. Will post a link to it here as soon as it's live.
> 
> Meanwhile, if you want to check out some past episodes or other content, please head over to www.youtube.com/c/chrissiddallmusic


Hi Chris, you have just made my day. I can’t wait. Thanks for the link too. Really appreciate it.


----------



## chrissiddall (Apr 13, 2022)

Tune in on Sunday to watch me work/join in the live chat. I'll release the completed cue as soon as it's all polished up and fit for publication.


----------



## chrissiddall (Apr 19, 2022)

Almost done polishing up the cue from Sunday's live stream. Coming tomorrow:


----------



## chrissiddall (Apr 20, 2022)

As promised!


----------

